# Scaled Quail!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I just spent the last week visiting grandma, and grandpa down in southern Arizona. the quail hunting wasn't as good as past years, but I lucked into a few quail! I love chasing these things!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a good time


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice! Gotta give the geese a rest once in a while


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice! They are pretty little birds!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Glad to see ya got some shooting in Goose! If Utah county is like Weber this last week, you havent been missing a dang thing for honkers. A flock of 15 is about all there is in this county. Good shooting hoss, CONGRATS of a fun one


----------

